# Wife gave us the go ahead, and away we went...



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Picked up our new puppy last night. She is a beautiful black lab with terrific lines. Her dad is a senior hunter and should have his master this spring. She is 3 months old, the stars aligned for us last night and we are so happy to have her in out home.

Now the work begins, I have been scouring this and other forums looking for info on how to properly train her. If anyone has any wings or birds I can start working with her on let me know. I got one coot in the freezer, looks like I have an excuse to go hunt before the end of the season.

Thanks for all the help...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Pictures man, Pictures!! Congrats!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats! Live birds are the best if you can get them. Pigeons work great and will get the pup birdy.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope the picture works. I've got a lot of work to do, should be fun.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

rabbitslayer said:


> Hope the picture works. I've got a lot of work to do, should be fun.


Awesome!

Great looking little gal.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

rabbitslayer said:


> Hope the picture works. I've got a lot of work to do, should be fun.


Awesome!

Great looking little gal.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awwww....There's not much cuter than a black lab puppy. Nice work!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Man, she is gorgeous... Congrats again dude...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Awwww....There's not much cuter than a black lab puppy. Nice work!


Ditto!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations! She is a beauty.

Take some time and look at utahbirddogs.com, there are some great things to learn over there


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, I have looked at utahbirddogs.com and will keep trying to learn all I can. Just got to find a system to begin with her. She just turned 3 months. If nothing else step 1 is accomplished... the wife is in love with her.


----------



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

Tom Dokken's book is a good start for retriever training. He goes over all the basics, forced fetch, and the baseball method for using hand signals. Hand signals are a must for any good retriever IMHO. And I your pup is really good looking, congrats. I will have to post pics of our newest edition in the next few days


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the book advice, I may have to get it as it is pretty cheap and at least a start. I tried this morning to get a few birds for her to play with but only managed two coots.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking pup! My black lab just turned 1 last week, the last year has been a blast. I'd never done any formal dog training before, but I picked up Chris Aiken's Duck Dog basics 1 DVD and it was tremendous. I followed it step by step, I'd highly recommed it. Even if you plan on hunting other critters with her, this covers the essential obedience that is necessary for any dog. You can find it at Sportsmans Warehouse, Cabelas, Macks PW, etc. Good luck! Don't wait too long to start training her obedience, you could start with the basics anytime.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Awwww....There's not much cuter than a black lab puppy. Nice work!


And then they grow up, lose the cuteness and start to stink and eventually stop chewing stuff. They are great!


----------

